# where can I learn more about manfrotto tripods?



## investmenttechnology (Sep 15, 2011)

I am overwhelmed by the amount of different tripods out there, and even with just one company there are so many series. 

can someone explain to me what is the difference between 055, 057, 190, 290, 390, 058, attitude and other confusing series offered by manfrotto, I really want to choose a good tripod that can last me for years without having a buyer's remorse in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2011)

All of that is clearly explained on Manfrotto's website.  The two main factors that need to be considered when purchasing a tripod are budget and the weight of the equipment to be supported.  Remember the legs are only one half the equation.  The head is equally important.  For general use with most DSLRs both the 055 and 190 legs are suitable.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 15, 2011)

You might also want to take a look at Gitzo and Giottos


----------



## investmenttechnology (Sep 16, 2011)

tirediron said:


> All of that is clearly explained on Manfrotto's website.  The two main factors that need to be considered when purchasing a tripod are budget and the weight of the equipment to be supported.  Remember the legs are only one half the equation.  The head is equally important.  For general use with most DSLRs both the 055 and 190 legs are suitable.



I know it is explained in their website, but I would prefer some third party opinions that are more objective. 

How do manfrotto products compare with Gitzo and Giottos, which brand is more durable?


----------



## lawrencebrussel (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice discussion


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 16, 2011)

There are a number of discussion postings on the web that compares the various tripods by Manfrotto, Giotto and Gitzo - you may not get all three in any one single comparison, but the comparisons are there...Google "manfrotto giottos, gitzo tripod comparison.  For example, this one compares carbon fibre tripods, but does not include gitzo: Carbon Fibre tripod group test Review.

Just FYI, I have a Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 with a 468MGRC0 ball head and I love the combination.  Will hold my 5D with a 100 to 400 attached and fully extended without shaking, although I have not tested it in strong winds  .

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 16, 2011)

I think for the $ Manfrotto is hard to beat. The 190 is perfect if you aren't 6' tall, 055 if you are  I own the 055 and am very satisfied for the relatively low cost and sturdy support.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2011)

There are three main factors when choosing a tripod.

1. Low Cost
2. Light Weight
3. Strong & Sturdy

You only get to pick two of those three characteristics.  

Last I checked, the Manfrotto site had a 'tripod chooser'.  It doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## ndwgolf (Sep 16, 2011)

WesternGuy said:


> Just FYI, I have a Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 with a 468MGRC0 ball head and I love the combination. Will hold my 5D with a 100 to 400 attached and fully extended without shaking, although I have not tested it in strong winds  .
> Cheers,
> 
> WesternGuy


I have the same as above I love it............... except I have a *mans camera *sitting on top of it


----------



## christian.rudman (Sep 16, 2011)

Usually the difference between the tripods is aluminum v. carbon fibre and max height and adjustability. High-end pro tripods give the user the ability to get above normal eye level for unique views on a subject, as well as being able to have an adjustable angle center post, helpful for those craning macro shots. Do the research at your local camera store, play with the tripods there and find one that feels good for you and complete the research online so you can find out if it tends to have certain problems or whatnot. Tripods are quite subjective, it's the heads that make the difference when it comes down to the crunch.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2011)

investmenttechnology said:


> I know it is explained in their website, but I would prefer some third party opinions that are more objective.


Okay, that's not what you asked the first time.  To enumerate all of the differences between six different models of tripod would take a lot of typing, and is not an objective opinion.  It's factual data.  For opinions, I will say that Gitzo is probably the best tripod going.  Manfrotto, IMO, is the best for the money.


----------



## investmenttechnology (Sep 16, 2011)

what about Benro? I read on the internet, people are saying they are better than Manfrotto both in quality and in price.


----------



## ann (Sep 17, 2011)

I would suggest you go into a commerical photo store and look at these up front and personal. Which seems to fit your height, and needs.Which head will support your camera with the longest lens you have.

Gitzo is at the high end of the scale. Vanguard makes a very nice tripod, don't know about the Benro. However, i always take some of these reviews with a grain of salt.
WHat is the experience of these folks, etc. Lots of folks can talk but are basically clueless.

I have about 6 tripods, One Gitzo, a Manfrotto (several) an Vanguard and several others that are used for LF cameras and won't mean much to you.

They are all well built and do the job.


----------

